# The Captain's Fancy brought back to life



## nuuumannn (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

At one of the museums here in New Zealand, a preserved Lancaster has been decorated with the squadron codes and nose art of NE181 The Captain's Fancy, a Ton Up lancaster that served with 75 (New Zealand) Squadron during the war, survived the war and was scheduled for preservation in New Zealand, but sadly got scrapped inthe UK. The former Aeronavale Lancaster has been on display in New Zealand for many years in Bomber Command markings. It was formally unveiled the other night as NE181 in front of veterans and members of the Bomber Command Society of New Zealand. Here is some more information:

Motat Lancaster recreates 'lucky aircraft' - National - NZ Herald News

Revamped Lancaster aircraft unveiled - Story - NZ News - 3 News

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2014)

Always a great day when another warbird is brought back into the public eye.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2014)

Great to see!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2014)

Great stuff, and nicely re-created.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2014)

Jeff said it.


----------

